# A day of mounted shooting!



## Mountain Girl (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow - that looks like fun! I'd love to try it someday.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome pictures. I guy where I live just got second in the world I think it was.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

A good friend of ours is in the CMSA hall of fame. His wife shoots bareback as a native American. They aren't as active as they used to be, but I still love watching a demonstration.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love to try it one day too, it looks like so much fun!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It sure does, I think I would enjoy it! Would have to get alot of target practice in first.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love watching mounted shooting!!! Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> It sure does, I think I would enjoy it! Would have to get alot of target practice in first.


Haha, oh yes me too.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

That looks like so much fun, I think it is also great experience for the horse and rider both.  Great pictures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool! I probably wouldn't be able to hit it even foot away from standing position... :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What do they use for ammunition? There certainly aren't regular bullets in those handguns.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They do use regular handguns, I think they use 45's. The shot is more or less a blank. Its a black powder load that doesn't go very far. Thats why they have to get fairly close to break the balloon.


----------



## jumpingstar (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow I've never seen that before! That's cool!
Are the horses very bothered about the sound?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They have to train the horses to get used to the bang. We have used fire crackers to get ours used to gunfire. Its a lot cheaper than firearm rounds. 
Some of the riders will use a horse ear plug that will muffle the sound for the horse. 
I've never done it, just been around it a lot


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> They do use regular handguns, I think they use 45's. The shot is more or less a blank. Its a black powder load that doesn't go very far. Thats why they have to get fairly close to break the balloon.


I knew it had to be something with little trajectory. Black powder though? That would be custom loads and very hard on the guns. I was thinking a standard blank, but then how would it burst the balloon?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> They have to train the horses to get used to the bang. We have used fire crackers to get ours used to gunfire. Its a lot cheaper than firearm rounds.


You are welcome to visit my place and enjoy that for free!  People who own little empty piece of property next to us rent it out to some crazy so they can stay there overnight and shoot. In fact it's forbidden (because they are too close), but they do it anyway (although I haven't seen them for while). I don't really care all that much because I think it's a good training for horses and dogs.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> Some of the riders will use a horse ear plug that will muffle the sound for the horse.


I was actually surprised at how few people used ear plugs.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

NorthernMama said:


> I knew it had to be something with little trajectory. Black powder though? That would be custom loads and very hard on the guns. I was thinking a standard blank, but then how would it burst the balloon?


Honestly I don't know enough to be certain, but I think its a pretty small amount in a custom load. I do know there is no projectile except the powder.
I'll have to ask my friends for specifics. They don't do any re-loading so it has to be something that can be bought.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's info about the blanks: J&B Blanks


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, Dashy. I wonder if I can sneak blanks into my ammo box and trick my sons...


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Haha, sounds like a good April Fools joke.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> Thanks, Dashy. I wonder if I can sneak blanks into my ammo box and trick my sons...


 
Dependes on what they are doing. If that are using the for target shooting, funny, if other reasons it can be down right embassing to dangerous.

I am amazed, I missed those photos they look great, good riding and shooting.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like fun, lots of pretty horses!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey! I'm from West TN.  I love watching these people.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome! I would never be able to do that! Good work.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I love that albino....what is his/her name?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> I love that albino....what is his/her name?


She's actually a cremello (or perlino? I can't quite tell if her mane and tail are darker). The gene for albinoism actually doesn't exist (or hasn't been found) in horses.

Awesome pics! They just did a little thing on our local news station about a movie that's being filmed here! I was so excited to see it was Jeff Page giving the demonstration of shooting from his Thoroughbred, Diego! They're actually using HIS barn as the entire stage layout, it's so neat, he's got pics on Facebook. That looks like so much fun, and such a great way to really get your horse accustomed to load noises and different enivonments!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhhh. Thanks. I've learnt something new. = )


----------

